# Iron Chef Survivor - Introduction



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Top notch idea. When's the game start?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

No wimpy soba battles either. How about: Durian Battle? Let's see how Morimoto pairs foie gras with the Bad Boy of Asian Fruits...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OH PUKE! Durian yucko!!! He that can cook it and not make the audience sick wins


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Introducing *Iron Chef Survivor*, like the TV show, but not.









[a horn sounds, the music starts]

[narrator's voice begins...]
Set on a distant cyber-island called ChefTalk-opia, 7 chefs were deposited to try and survive the pressure from fans, the fast pace of making a meal, isolation from those who speak English, and merciless promotional deals with the Food Network.

Split into two tribes -- the Current Chefs and the Retirees -- the 7 chefs will be pit against each other in games of skill, tests of criticism, and acts that will brave the harsh (yea, right!) community here at ChefTalk.com. Only one will remain in the end...

For 7 weeks, one chef will be removed off the island every seven days. As the ChefTalk Café's "Tribal Council", it is your job to cast your vote for the chef to be removed each week. Personal reasons, comments and other input are also welcomed. But at the end of each week, one must say good bye.

The contestants are:
*[*]Chin Kenichi[*]Sakai Hiroyuki[*]Kobe Masahiko[*]Morimoto Masaharu[*]Nakamura Koumei[*]Michiba Rokusaburo[*]Chef Ishinabe
*[/list=a]

Who will Outwit, Outplay, Outlast . . . Outcook?

[_ChilliBoy note: This game is all in good fun. No Iron Chef's have been, are, or will be harmed in any way.







_]

(By the way, Survivor 2: The Australian Outback starts on January 28 on CBS)


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

The game starts right now. It's easy. Just cast your vote on who you want to see kicked off the island first... maybe explain why... it can't get much easier


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Gosh, when you talk about kicking somebody I want to vote Bobby Flay *onto* the island first...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I vote for Chin Kenichi to leave the island ... so he can come over to my house and teach me the proper use of crab brains.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Kobe'd be my second choice. His kung fu is weak compared to the other culinary warriors, and he seems to have a hard time beating Japanese opponents.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Sorry, no Flay... this time around


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Let's see what all the competitors can do with your basic American school cafeteria lunch menu... Tater Tots Battle!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Well, nothing is officially orgainized for competitions... just for voting people off. I guess you just talk amoungst yourself about how certain chefs would do with, say, tator tots


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Forget the Tater Tots, I've got a better idea: island indiginous cuisine. Rats, coconuts, fish, land crabs etc. Good news: no shortage of fleur de sel.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*--- TRIBAL COUNCIL - WEEK 1 ---*

Here were your votes from the past week:

_2 Votes_
Chef Ishinabe

_1 Vote_
Chin Kenichi

_1 Vote_
Kobe Masahiko

With that said, *Chef Ishinabe* has been banished from the island.

"The tribe has spoken"

Does everyone understand how this works now? We will be moving to Week 2 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. Since the voting for Week 1 has been completed, will someone from ChefTalk please close down this thread?

*Click here to go to Week 2!*


----------

